# [SOLVED] Screen Offset to the right



## bandit354 (Jan 17, 2010)

My screen on my aspire on the laptop is centered but when I hook the vga cord up to the laptop to use on my samsung tv the screen is off set to the right about two inches and everything on the right is cut-off please help trying to watch net flix.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Screen Offset to the right*

Hi and welcome!

What is the model of your laptop and what is the model of your Samsung TV?

Some Samsung TV's have a screen adjust button when you switch between screen settings on them - on mine it is P-SCAN button and you can then use the arrows left, right, up, and down to adjust it.

You may also have to adjust the settings in your display settings on the laptop for Monitor 2 resolution and frequency wise.

Thanks!


----------



## bandit354 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Screen Offset to the right*

the laptop is an acer aspire 5735-4774 and the samsung tv is a 40 inch standard lcd tv when is first plugged the vga cord into the tv I could not get any picture and this display poped up on the screen and I selected offset to the right or to the left or you did not have to click on either I clicked right just messing around and now I can not get that box back on the computer any more to deselect the offset to the right still looking and can not find the box anymore even if I unplug the vga cord shut the laptop off or turn the tv off. Thanks Mike


----------



## bandit354 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Screen Offset to the right*

got it fixed did an auto adjust on the tv and wow full screen in the center. Thanks for your help.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Screen Offset to the right*

Thanks for the update!

You are welcome!

Please mark this thread as SOLVED using the THREAT TOOLS!

Thanks!


----------

